# Thắc mắc nên mua bàn ăn mặt đá hay gỗ?



## Dung Thủy (30/5/21)

Thắc mắc nên mua bàn ăn mặt đá hay gỗ?
Khá nhiều người đang phân vân không biết nên chọn mua bàn ăn mặt đá nhân tạo hay gỗ cho gian bếp của mình. Dưới đây là giải đáp của Dung Thủy dành cho các bạn.

Mục lục [Ẩn]
•    1. Về độ bền:
•    2. Về thẩm mỹ:
•    3. Về giá thành:
•    4. Điểm hạn chế:
1. Về độ bền:
•    Trước khi tìm hiểu về nên mua bàn ăn bằng mặt đá hay mặt gỗ chúng ta sẽ cần quan tâm về vấn đề độ bền của các loại này. Thông thường các loại bàn ăn mặt đá nhân tạo thường có độ bền khá cao với mức độ chống chịu lực va đập tốt. Thường là từ 10-15 năm nếu gia đình biết bảo quản tốt.
•    Trong khi đó các mẫu bàn ghế phòng ăn hiện đại nếu được phủ sơn PU và qua sấy tẩm tốt thì khả năng chống mối mọt cũng khá ổn, tuổi thọ sẽ cũng rơi vào trên dưới 15 năm.
2. Về thẩm mỹ:
Việc chốt nên mua bộ bàn ăn mặt đá nhân tạo hay gỗ thường khiến khá nhiều người đắn đo, nhất là những người có gu thẩm mỹ cao.
•    Nhìn thoáng qua thì có khoảng 70% khách hàng cho rằng các loại mặt đá bóng loáng, sang trọng sẽ có tính thẩm mỹ cao hơn so với các loại bàn ăn gỗ tự nhiên cho gia đình thường như gỗ công nghiệp hay gỗ sồi. Trong khi đó nếu có điều kiện mua các loại gỗ cao cấp hơn như hương xám, me tây hay óc chó thì các loại vân gỗ trên chất liệu này sẽ đẳng cấp hơn nhiều.




3. Về giá thành:
Mức giá của bàn ăn mặt đá thường nhỉnh hơn đôi chút so với các loại gỗ thường như gỗ bàn ăn bằng gỗ tự nhiên 2m
công nghiệp hay gỗ sồi. Tuy nhiên nếu so sánh với bàn ăn gỗ cao cấp thì dường như chỉ như hạt cát bàn ăn gỗ tự nhiên 1m8
•    bỏ biển.
•    Do đó, việc chốt nên mua bàn ăn bằng mặt đá hay mặt gỗ sẽ phù hợp với nhiều đối tượng khác nhau. Hiện tại Dung Thủy có nhiều mẫu mã từ bàn ghế ăn gỗ tự nhiên giá rẻ tới bàn ăn gỗ tự nhiên cao cấp để quý khách dễ dàng chọn lựa.
4. Điểm hạn chế:
•    Cuối cùng khi so sánh nên chọn mua bàn ăn mặt đá nhân tạo hay gỗ, chúng ta cần tìm hiểu một vài đặc điểm hạn chế của 2 loại mặt bàn ăn khá phổ biến này.
•    Khi sử dụng bàn ăn mặt đá, người dùng phải hết sức cẩn thận và nhẹ nhàng. Tránh để bề mặt đá bị nứt, không chỉ mất thẩm mĩ mà còn không an toàn cho các thành viên trong gia đình.
•    Bạn nên lưu ý bảo quản và sử dụng nội thất gỗ đúng cách để tránh khiến gỗ bị mủn, phai màu, cong vênh. Và việc lau dọn vệ sinh trên các loại bàn ăn gỗ cũng thường khó hơn đôi chút so với bàn ăn mặt đá, nhất là với các mẫu nhỏ như bàn ăn gỗ tự nhiên dài 1m2.
Xem thêm: Top 3 mẫu bộ bàn ăn bằng gỗ tự nhiên 2m bán chạy
Như vậy, Quý khách đã nắm được nên chọn dùng bàn ăn mặt đá hay gỗ rồi phải không nào? Để đặt mua vui lòng inbox fanpage Nội thất Dung Thủy để được trợ giúp.


----------

